# pay day



## tonyg1 (20 Mar 2012)

with the end of the month aproaching what do we have planned for our tanks come pay day?.

me i plan on replacing a lot of my substrate,doing a rescape using a lovely peice of wood that would'nt sink and adding a few new inhabitants....may even start a journal.


----------



## Westyggx (20 Mar 2012)

tonyg1 said:
			
		

> with the end of the month aproaching what do we have planned for our tanks come pay day?.
> 
> me i plan on replacing a lot of my substrate,doing a rescape using a lovely peice of wood that would'nt sink and adding a few new inhabitants....may even start a journal.



I plan on buying a new optiwhite 80x35x45 tank, some second hand florabase substrate and some Dragon Stone for a new scape  but its not payday.. lol


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2012)

I've been ill for a week so there won't be much of a payday this month :/ But I'm gonna get some Otos and maybe a shoaling fish for the 60P, then try and save the rest for Wales (+TGM) in July! Although I do need a couple of Koralias :/


----------



## Westyggx (20 Mar 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> I've been ill for a week so there won't be much of a payday this month :/ But I'm gonna get some Otos and maybe a shoaling fish for the 60P, then try and save the rest for Wales (+TGM) in July! Although I do need a couple of Koralias :/



Whats going on at TGM in July Tom?


----------



## tonyg1 (20 Mar 2012)

plan on buying a new optiwhite 80x35x45 tank, some second hand florabase substrate and some Dragon Stone for a new scape  but its not payday.. lol
Mike
======================



thats just cheating


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just my holiday in Snowdonia, but it would be rude not to call in... a couple of times... I did last year on the way and the way back, much to my Girlfriend's "delight"    I'm sure she'll cope again!


----------



## Westyggx (20 Mar 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah haha thought there was a ukaps meet in July or something.


----------



## darren636 (20 Mar 2012)

i will pick up my 20 boraras and get some clear filter tubes. And order crypts


----------



## Antipofish (20 Mar 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> tonyg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might be of interest to you ?
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/detail59_267036.php


----------



## Antipofish (20 Mar 2012)

Im going to be setting up a 30L nano   I already have the mini CO2 rig bought on here from Eboeagles.  tank should be arriving tomorrow I hope (unless my dopey mate forgot to order it).  I have a couple of lovely bits of Manzanita that I am going to use.  Although I may take the redmoor out of my main tank and use the manzy plus a big bit I got in the main tank.  Hmm, actually, Im liking that idea


----------



## Calzone (21 Mar 2012)

I bought a new car with mine, though technically the car was slightly more than the payday amount.....  Well, I say slightly.....


----------



## Westyggx (21 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate i saw this and spoke to him last week, have sourced an alternative though.


----------



## Alastair (21 Mar 2012)

I'll be ordering a new tank, 120x70dx30h opti, substrate and lots and lots of emerged and submerged plants to go with it. A la natural style. 
Like mike though I'll not be waiting till payday


----------



## Steveyg81 (23 Mar 2012)

For some reason my company pays me on the 15th of the month???
I am currently exploring which crypts I want to fill my low light low tech vision 180 with!


----------



## Westyggx (23 Mar 2012)

Steveyg81 said:
			
		

> For some reason my company pays me on the 15th of the month???
> I am currently exploring which crypts I want to fill my low light low tech vision 180 with!




Same here mate.


----------



## doobiw55 (23 Mar 2012)

Just spent mine on getting my car through mot. Still have a little to spend tho and I think I'm going to make a trip to crews hill this's weekend


----------



## Tom (23 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> Just spent mine on getting my car through mot. Still have a little to spend tho and I think I'm going to make a trip to crews hill this's weekend



I was very disappointed with everything on Crewes Hill a month or two ago, apart from Home Marine. Everything else seems to have gone downhill.


----------



## doobiw55 (23 Mar 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> doobiw55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only ever been there once before. Normally I drive half hour to a shop look around and then drive home, but if I go to crews hill (still half hour) I can look in at least 4 shops and even have a pint in the only pub


----------

